# My opinion: Honda vs Husqvarna



## Spooky

Dear all,

After about 15 years snowblowing around my loghouse in the Swiss Alps with my Honda HS760, I decided to buy a new one (given the price and availability of replacement parts).

In Switzerland, as far as I understood, regulations have recently changed and basically Yamaha and Honda cannot be sold anymore until they replace their carburators by fuel injection.
Since I have a Husqvarna robot lawn mower, I checked if they had snowblowers... and of course they have. I decided to test the top of the line ST430T.

The Husq is a beast compared to the Honda (on the pics below, it's the big one...): not far from twice the weight, twice the engine displacement and 30% larger width. In practice, the weight is not an issue (for a man...). Actually it has also levers to block one track and help turning. It works fine but it is not convenient because you have to press rather firmly, you can do without any way. Also not convenient is the lever for adjusting the blowing direction, but it may be a question of getting used to.

The forward speed seems faster than the Honda. I would have loved a faster reverse speed. I did not have much snow for this test, say 5 in. but I got the feeling I could go faster (ie full speed) than the Honda.

Very important for me is the reliability. I was quite happy with my Honda and don't know about Husq. So I looked if there was some electric or electronic stuff. Granted, there is an electric starter and therefore a battery (my Honda did not need any). The good news is that there is also a recoil start that works great (I tested on cold and hot start), although you definitely need more space to operate than with the Honda (and I am not sure my wife could use it). But as important is the fact, that *every lever or control is mechanical*, no electric motor at all, I love that... (I just discussed with my seller today and challenged him to start and operate it with the battery removed, just to be sure....)

Overall, and so far, I am totally happy with this Husq, much superior to my old Honda. I was chocked to see the price in the US by the way, about half the Swiss price... I bought it anyway:smile_big:

Have fun, snowblowers, 

Fred.


----------



## cranman

Glad you are happy with the Husky!


----------



## Hanky

Great to hear a honest review.


----------



## Zavie

Very nice review! Was there any other brands that you had to choose from besides the Husky that had EFI?


----------



## Oneacer

Thanks for the review. You covered some important information. That Husky is a nice looking unit. I am like you, give me mechanical controls.


----------



## JayzAuto1

Is that a Hydro Trans in that unit?? Snowblower direct listed a Friction disc....... They also listed a 120 volt starter.... Although in the reviews, it says "Turn Key & Go".... 

is it a different unit overseas??

Thanx, Jay


----------



## orangputeh

Looks very sturdy. good luck. Only time will tell.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Man that thing moves some snow check out the end of this video.







Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanky

Looks to me like one mean snow eating machine. That should have no problems with any snow.


----------



## Zavie

JayzAuto1 said:


> Is that a Hydro Trans in that unit?? Snowblower direct listed a Friction disc....... They also listed a 120 volt starter.... Although in the reviews, it says "Turn Key & Go"....
> 
> is it a different unit overseas??
> 
> Thanx, Jay


All the 400 series have a hydro tranny:




And the ST 430T:https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/snow-blowers/st-430t/961930134/


----------



## SnowGuy69

I like the guards at the base of the chute to keep your hands out. (I assume). Maybe we could add that to all machines so everywhere.


----------



## melson

I'm jealous. And feeling a bit inferior. Would love to take this one for a spin.


----------



## SnowCat in Bend

Spooky said:


> The forward speed seems faster than the Honda. *I would have loved a faster reverse speed.* I did not have much snow for this test, say 5 in. but I got the feeling I could go faster (ie full speed) than the Honda.
> 
> 
> Have fun, snowblowers,
> 
> Fred.


I wish you good luck with your new "400 Series" Husqvarna snowblower, I have been very happy with my "300 Series" Husqvarna that 2 years ago replaced a brand new HSS928 Honda with a clogging issue.

I've attached a link to a thread that had information for a simple adjustment to increase the reverse speed on the "300 Series" with the hydrostatic transmission, worked well for me, not sure if the "400 Series" has the same ability.

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...30370-husqvarna-st324p-seems-really-slow.html


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I had to look. It runs around $3K. :crying: They list a universal 120V starter cord for it and although the ad copy does say hit the key and go the spec sheet states 120 volt and recoil starter.
Looks like a really nice machine. Hope it takes good care of you. :wink2:

.


----------



## Spooky

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I had to look. It runs around $3K. :crying: They list a universal 120V starter cord for it and although the ad copy does say hit the key and go the spec sheet states 120 volt and recoil starter.
> Looks like a really nice machine. Hope it takes good care of you. :wink2:
> 
> .




Very interesting, thanks.

However, I don’t want to lose any forward speed. By the way, reverse speed is normal, same as my Honda, it is not a defect but I would love going faster reverse even if it is a bit more dangerous 

And I don’t think it’s critical enough to use the smart trick of chuckcintron and modify the rod bar...


----------



## toofastforyou

Spooky said:


> "the smart trick of chuckcintron"


The what...??? :icon_scratch: 

Claude.:icon-shrug:


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

I'd still take a Honda over the husky. The honda bashing has gotten a little out of hand over a collar on the chute.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## toromike

toofastforyou said:


> Originally Posted by *Spooky*
> _ "the smart trick of chuckcintron"_
> 
> The what...??? :icon_scratch:
> Claude.:icon-shrug:


https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...30370-husqvarna-st324p-seems-really-slow.html


----------



## Spooky

I just tested today: The Husq won't start if the battery is disconnected  I don't know why....


----------



## Zavie

Spooky said:


> I just tested today: The Husq won't start if the battery is disconnected  I don't know why....


All the electrics for the EFI most likely run thru the battery circuitry. It may even be filtered in order to maintain voltage fluctuations.
Time to order up a factory service manual and dig into it! We want to know!!


----------



## melson

Needs a voltage source for the EFI system.


----------



## mats

SnowGuy69 said:


> I like the guards at the base of the chute to keep your hands out. (I assume). Maybe we could add that to all machines so everywhere.


one of the ideas is that they should stop rocks and other hard objects from becoming missiles
They also helps to bog snow in the right (wrong) conditions


----------



## notabiker

Spooky said:


> I just tested today: The Husq won't start if the battery is disconnected  I don't know why....



Sucky! Dead battery from sitting over the summer a few years into ownership and you can't fire it up? I wonder if it will start with a jump and then continue to run with just a dead battery but making juice from it's own generator system?


I have a skidoo snowmobile with etec direct injection and it doesn't need a battery to start or run. Heck in -40 it will fire right up on the second pull as the first one (if you can call it a pull because at -40 you can barely pull the cord with any kind of speed, but keep pulling it because one is all that's needed to get everything prepared) charges up the circuitry for everything. Granted at those temps it makes a bit of rattling until the pistons warm up and expand in the bores.


Basically if Skidoo can do it then husky shouldn't have a problem either and I'd rather have something that can be used without a battery just in case.


----------



## Spooky

I found nothing in the manuals (they look like service manuals), so I emailed Husq.... this will also help to assess their customer support 


“Hello,

I just bought a ST430T new and found it amazing compared to my previous Honda.
I also loved the fact that no electric motor are used to direct the snow.
However I was expecting that it would start on recoil even with the battery dead, so I made a test by disconnecting the battery and to my disapointment was not able to start it.

Is there a way to recoil start it if the battery is dead?”


----------



## SnowCat in Bend

Spooky said:


> I just tested today: The Husq won't start if the battery is disconnected  I don't know why....


Was the ignition/run switch in the on/run position?


----------



## Spooky

SnowCat in Bend said:


> Was the ignition/run switch in the on/run position?


Yes 


I actually got today a reply to my Email to Husq:
"Hello. My name is Paul and I am glad to be your Husqvarna expert for this question.
There is none, as this machine is Electronic fuel injected, so battery power is a must to pump the fuel"


Link to discussion.

It's a pity. Anyway, I was happy to see the fast answer


----------



## Zavie

Note to self, keep that battery charged!!!


----------



## tadawson

EFI blowers charge thier own batteries as they run. The only reason to ever even touch a charger is during the off season. It's not a big deal . . . as long as the battery can prime and start the system, the engine then makes it's own power. It's just that one lethargic pull on the rope isn't enough to do that . . .


----------



## Dag Johnsen

Machine looks big and cool


----------

